
Steve Jobs Said He Wanted Apple To Eventually Make A Car - joshfraser
http://www.businessinsider.com/steve-jobs-said-he-wanted-apple-to-eventually-make-a-car-2013-2
======
joshfraser
Combine a Tesla w/ Google's self-driving technology and coat it in an Apple
design. One can dream.

~~~
MaysonL
Now there's a use for some of the cash hoard: finance Tesla's expansion to
millions of cars/year.

~~~
joshfraser
They could just buy them outright. Even if they pay cash, it will take a
percentage point or two out of their reserves.

------
husam212
Now I know why Ferrari cars are overpriced!

